# Plants from the pond into my tank.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok so my outside tank has shown by far the most growth and a vary vary fast growth. It's been about a week give or take a day. And today I went out and gave it a good look and this plant the Potamogeton pectinatus has really really spread all over the tank vary quickly. 

Pictures here.

First day 










Current day.


















Re growth of the plant starting everywhere 

Try to give you a picture of what used to be clear clean gravel. 











If anyone wants this plant and doesn't want it to spread like crazy watch it close I can see a lot of growth already and I'm keeping this tank in med light. It only gets so much because it's tucked on the back of my deck. 



Also on a completely different note, the goldfish that I set this up for outside to watch a natural habitat for I completely stopped feeding it fish food it used to be a bright silver commen goldfish, being in the "wild" feeding on snails water bugs and whatever bug is dumb enough to fall into the tank, he has turned from silver to a black/brown/silver and is looking much much healthier then when he was In my community tank. He has also put on a decent amount of weight in his week in the wild. I suggest everyone does this to watch the huge change in the fish! It's vary fun to watch. Iv had him about the same size for 2 months and his week on his own has changed him a lot for the better.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That plant looks so gross XD But sure does take over fast.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's not bad, I'd say it's really good for breeding though. Or even for the fish to eat. If you want nature this is it. It's something that can be found in tons of lakes and it's natural growing in low or medium lights or high even. It's not something super pretty and aquascaped I wanted it as natural as possible.

Also that's just a huge bundle of it. It looks nicer in my other tank. This one it's kind of piled up in there. It reminds me a lot of like java moss but spreads 2x as fast. 

Anyways in my other tank it has started to take over as well and is everywhere here's the bottom of that one.








it's kind of tangled up with my other plants now.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is exactly what i want.....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

lohachata said:


> that is exactly what i want.....


Lol I hope so, you have much much much more then I have coming your way. In fact I think you got at least 2x the amount I have John. You will have to "fluff" it out a bit but you got a lot.

In fact since it started to spead so much I took a lot of it out of my community tank. Now since it has filled the bottom of the tank pretty much I pulled a lot out to see the re-growth of it all. So far my fish really like Digging around in it and I think its perfect for breeding witch Is why everything I pulled out went into a empty tank that's set outside. 

What are you going to be using it for John? Just plants or breeding? 

Also I put a few strands in one of my betta tanks and he likes to "lay" down in it.

My overall on it, is that it's great plant just grows like crazy...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here the other picture of the bottom was crappy because I kicked it around a bit. Here it is settled and everything on the bottom is how the plant pollinates 










At least that's what I was told.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i will most likely want some more as well....right now i have 3 110 gallon tubs that it is going in..it is perfect for breeding several of the species of fish i want to breed...and it will be coming in the house this fall to continue indoor breeding...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

that would make since then, if you need more i can always try to grab you some more that shouldn't be a problem. im always available to try and help other fish keepers. what are you breeding in them? 

thats also what i want to use the plants for. it gives a ton of hiding places for fry to duck down in there. i even see the big goldfish swimming threw this stuff. i look into the tank and wonder where he went then he will pop out lol. 

anyways ill wait till i get some bigger bags and when i have a little more cash and ill send you another box of it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

also you were spot on with the flat rate boxes cost alot less. i think the one i just sent cost me like 17$ so the next one i will for sure be doing the flat rate box.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

right now i will be working with odessa barbs , viet namese white clouds , congo tetras , blue kerri tetras and some unidentified micro tetras.....in the future i want to do some emperor tetras , black ruby barbs , some pencil fish and some phantom tetras..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

im thinking of copying you a bit and setting a couple totes that i have outside and trying to breed something in one. 

do you just put a airline in the water for filtration? or is it not needed?


----------

